# Some of Noosa's herps



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

been at Noosa the past 10 days for a holiday , went herping quite a bit, - mostly at the np at the top of hastings street,... but bloody hell, its PACKED with people jogging and walking, which made finding things nearly impossible!
though i did ok,

e.tenuis was the most common herp there, found sitting on big trees with loose bark it could retreat into. most of the time these were hanging around trees on the path, and would let you get pretty close to them.


Bar sided skink - Eulamprus tenuis





















i saw a couple of land mullets on the walk, but they would flee as soon as i got my camera out - mostly by other people jogging by, though not far from the beach one day i found this guy (majors skink), i found him while i was on a wooden bridge, so i had to lie down on it to get pics (while people were jogging over me haha), he started eating something it found under a leaf but im not sure what it was?

Major Skink - Bellatorias frerei












I saw a couple of lively skinks, most werent in good condition so i didnt photograph them, but this guy was a nice one so i got a pic of him

male Lively Skink - Carlia vivax








i could hear a few fallax calling there and than, but could never find one ... that was untill i stumbled across this pond !, quite a few fallax there, and im VERY PLEASED with how some shots came out !

Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog - Litoria fallax

(my fave pic)

















talk about CUTE photobombing !
















on the way back i found this perons tree frog in a tree,

Peron's Tree Frog - Litoria peronii












that night me and my dad went for a walk to my old hotel (which had some bushland around it,) and we stumbled across my faveourite find, a pink tongue !!, he was to bitey to get him into a good position, before it ran under a tree 

Pink Tongued Skink - Cyclodomorphus gerrardii








Saw a couple of striped marsh frogs, and im really dissapointed with how the pics of them turned out, (they jumped away as soon as they got a chance and dissapeared in the leaf litter)

Striped Marsh Frog - Limnodynastes peronii












we went to my uncles farm in Calbooture, he used to find heaps of herps on his farm (7 snake species!), but all have been hardly seen now thanks to cane toads :evil:, so yeah, that night we killed a few off








under one of his bins i found the tiny skink, really hard to get photos of coz its so small !

Scute-Snouted Calyptotis - Calyptotis scutirostrum
















so yeah was a good trip, had alot of mates there so we went to the beach everyday 

god, i reallllly need a macro lens !!!


----------



## TreeHugger (Jan 21, 2012)

Tell me about it. I work on Hastings street and am on my break now... Has been packed. Most herps are hiding out... Specially the snakeys. 6 months ago there were 2 huge coastals battling out of a drain in the main drag.... Was a spectacle! My mate found a green tree snake in his room on Noosa parade! Wish they came out for you!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah i looked so hard to find a frilly and a snake, oh well


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you found some interesting little brown skinks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

saw alot of inverts on the trip, though didnt really bother to photograph much, coolest thing i saw were scorp (liocheles), pedes (tiger and green e.rubripes, brachycerus), white kneed cricket, couple of mantids (one pictured), titan stick insect, and a hell of alot of beetles

E.rubripes with eggs






spiny bark mantid






and these rays were common on the river at night, only 10cm from shore


----------



## gillsy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm from noosa, and never saw a frilly... 

However the Nat Park at the end of Hastings you are talking about would see RBBS all the time.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

ive been told they are there, and quite a few found when the weather is right
also, we didnt have a car so i couldnt go to any other national parks :|


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the first tenuis shot actually!


----------



## mattG (Jan 21, 2012)

no lacies? they're normally pretty common at Noosa NP
only ever seen 1 frilly up there, seen quite a few whips & green trees


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pics.i really need to replace my camera,my last one was stolen ,and make some time for photography


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome pics


----------



## s0041464 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great photos! Thx for sharing. Also fav dwarf tree frog


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 21, 2012)

gillsy said:


> However the Nat Park at the end of Hastings you are talking about would see RBBS all the time.


Bloody hell I think I've been to a different Noosa National Park as I've been tons of times and never seen very much at all. I think I saw a lacie once.


----------



## finchie (Jan 21, 2012)

nice pics, the little dwarf tree frog is awesome. the centipede with the eggs is definitly something you dont see everyday.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

mattG said:


> no lacies? they're normally pretty common at Noosa NP
> only ever seen 1 frilly up there, seen quite a few whips & green trees



a few locals there said it was too busy to see lacies and snakes often, they said you mostly see them in spring when its quiet., i really wanted to see one though !

@ alex : your crap and you know it :lol:

thanks all


----------



## thals (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahh good old Noosa, miss it up there! Great pics mate. I remember many skinks, carpets and lacies being quite common up that way, frogs and truck loads of cane toads as well. Am actually surprised you missed out on lacies, they are very common around there! I guess with all the hustle and bustle that would compromise any herping, always a great spot to revisit though


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2012)

thals said:


> Ahh good old Noosa, miss it up there! Great pics mate. I remember many skinks, carpets and lacies being quite common up that way, frogs and truck loads of cane toads as well. Am actually surprised you missed out on lacies, they are very common around there! I guess with all the hustle and bustle that would compromise any herping, always a great spot to revisit though


cheers,
yeah its an awesome place, 2nd time ive been, had alot of mates up there so we were at the beach everyday  - which is even packed on rainy days :shock:


----------



## smeejason (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pics usually see lacies up there. 
The name caboolture in aboriginal means "place of the carpet snake' so Pitty u did not see any. Find the odd one around here without looking to hard. But yes 'place of cane toad' suits better now. Plenty of keelbacks around here, see them at least once a week whilst out jogging.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 22, 2012)

smeejason said:


> Nice pics usually see lacies up there.
> The name caboolture in aboriginal means "place of the carpet snake' so Pitty u did not see any. Find the odd one around here without looking to hard. But yes 'place of cane toad' suits better now. Plenty of keelbacks around here, see them at least once a week whilst out jogging.



yeah they get carpets there quite a bit, usually under the house, or sometimes stealing the chickens !


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 22, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> @ alex : your crap and you know it :lol:


I must be. I've only ever found tenuis there on my many many walks in the NP. Even in the Daintree Rainforest I only found a water dragon.
Maybe I should've gone with you


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 22, 2012)

haha yeah you should of, the day i was gonna take you out was when i found the pink tongue, fallax and peronii !


----------

